# Just saw Beethovens 9th :).



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I do not believe I've ever seen a Beethoven Symphony live before, it was just the local symphony, and they did a bang up job, the chorale was possibly the best out of it, I didn't much care for the soloists, but it was just the local symphony, so I wasn't expecting perfection, but it was well played, there were only one or two little foibles here and there. I hope to see another Beethoven symphony soon.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Sometimes you can get a lot more heart and soul in local performances even if its a little rough around the edges.


----------



## GraemeG (Jun 30, 2009)

Recordings are only facsimililies, you know.
Music happens live.
I'm not surprised you enjoyed it.
GG


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

Manok said:


> I do not believe I've ever seen a Beethoven Symphony live before, it was just the local symphony, and they did a bang up job, the chorale was possibly the best out of it, I didn't much care for the soloists, but it was just the local symphony, so I wasn't expecting perfection, but it was well played, there were only one or two little foibles here and there. I hope to see another Beethoven symphony soon.


Live music has vitality which even the most excellent recording lacks. It is the whole package and it has been thrilling me for close to forty years now. This is true even when the playing falls somewhat short of excellent. Check out the subscription packages - these can sometimes be very good value for money. For example our local orchestra has a special on for the season starting on Wednesday 9 May (our first winter season) in that any NEW subscriber can get two season tickets for the price of one. That makes the concerts very reasonably priced, even the best seats working out at under US$10 with the least desirable seats being only US$5 per person.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

GraemeG said:


> Recordings are only facsimililies, you know.
> Music happens live.
> I'm not surprised you enjoyed it.
> GG


I wonder, for example, if we were able to attend Furtwangler's performance of Beethoven's 9th at Bayreuth in 1951. The fax is enough make my hairs to stand up on ends, I can't imagine what the reaction would be as one of the audience.


----------



## Moira (Apr 1, 2012)

eorrific said:


> I wonder, for example, if we were able to attend Furtwangler's performance of Beethoven's 9th at Bayreuth in 1951. The fax is enough make my hairs to stand up on ends, I can't imagine what the reaction would be as one of the audience.


Absolutely! There are some performances which have an indelible effect on those present. Certainly some of that can be in the actual excitement of the event. Some of my most wonderful music memories are not the music, but the whole vibe of the event. This is especially true in the context in which I live. For so many years South Africa was subject to a cultural boycott so we just did not see/hear live international performers. Then we are geographically remote which means that we are not on a circuit for international stars. And then we have very small audiences for western classical arts so it is not financially viable for artists to visit often (or sometimes at all).

I envy Americans and Europeans, especially those who live in big cities.


----------



## TheBamf (Apr 21, 2012)

How I envy you!

I have not attended a classical concert yet, but I do intend to do so, for it to be Beethoven's 9th would be most wonderful!


----------



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

I too prefer live performances, It's been ages since I've been to one, I get live cds when I can, though those are rare. Thanks for the encouragement .


----------



## cbstxbill (May 17, 2012)

Our local orchestra also performed the scherzo. They took it slowly and lost themselves after the repeat. The conductor was able to re-direct them and they joined together, without stopping, around 20 seconds later. I thought it was wonderful and posed how it might have been this way during first rehearsals at the Kärntnertortheater.


----------

